
How Industries Survive Change. If They Do. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/16/weekinreview/16rampell.html?ref=weekinreview&pagewanted=all
======
davidw
The bicycle is a terrible example of an industry that has seriously had to
reinvent itself. "no earthly reason why bicycles should still exist" my left
foot. Bicycles are one of the most energy efficient means of human
transportation ever created, and are immensely practical for many kinds of
reasonable dense population centers.

